# Wer hat Erfahrung mit Systemteich



## bednj (20. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 

bin ganz neu dabei, wir haben seit letztem Jahr einen Schwimmteich (Patent Systemteich), aber dieses Jahr wird das Wasser nicht klar obwohl vom Hersteller versprochen und gewartet? Hat jemand ähnliche oder überhaupt Erfahrungen mit diesem Patent-System? 

Bin gespannt auf Antworten.
Gruss Bednj :beeten


----------



## martin karstens (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung mit Systemteich*

Vom "Systemteich" habe ich noch nichts gehört. Sorry


----------



## thias (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung mit Systemteich*

wahrscheinlich kennt keiner das "System".
Auch im Netz wird viel Geheimniskrämerei dabei betrieben, ich habe noch nicht heraus gefunden, wie es funktioniert.

Wenn du das Konzept beschreibst und ein paar Bilder einstellst, kann dir vielleicht geholfen werden...


----------



## günter-w (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung mit Systemteich*

Hallo Bednj ,
Willkommen bei den Schwimmteichen. Ich vermute mal das es ähnlich funktioniert wie Teichmeister die werben mit den gleichen Angaben bin mal gespannt was du über den Aufbau uns mitteilen kannst. Mich würde auch interessieren was der Hersteller und Pfleger der Anlage zu dem Thema trübes Wasser sagt.


----------



## bednj (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung mit Systemteich*

Hallo zusammen, 
Danke für die Antworten, schade dass niemand sonst Erfahrung mit dem Schwimmteich-System "Systemteich" hat. Oder vielleicht auch gut so, denn unsere Erfahrung ist halt gerade nicht so positiv, vor allem erhalten wir keine weitere Unterstützung vom Teichbauer. Wir haben uns ja gerade für einen Systemteich entschieden, damit alles von selbst funktioniert... :__ nase
Ein Teil des Systems "Systemteich" besteht aus dem Einsatz von Wasserflöhen. Diese züchten wir jetzt selbst! Wasserflöhe werden normalerweise als Fischfutter gezüchtet, aber in unserem Teich sollen sie die ALgen fressen ...

Melde mich wieder...

Gruss
Bednj


----------



## wp-3d (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung mit Systemteich*



günter-w schrieb:


> Mich würde auch interessieren was der Hersteller und Pfleger der Anlage zu dem Thema trübes Wasser sagt.



Hallo,

genau dieses sind ideale Voraussetzungen zur Wasserflohzucht.
Teiche mit hoher Wasserflohpopularität kannte ich aus meiner Kindheit, sie befanden sich in der Nähe von Bauernhöfen, von denen die Jauche in den Teich gelangte.

Vor vielen Jahren habe ich Moina (Japanicher Warmwasserfloh) für die Zierfischzucht gezüchtet, hier war Voraussetzung: nährstoffreiches Wasser (trüb) und Sauerstoffarm.

Dieses sind alles keine idealen Bedingungen für das Wasser von Schwimmteichen.

Es kann eine gewisse Zeit laufen, die Flöhe fressen die Schwebealgen, sie entleeren sich und in Folge des Wachstums Häuten sie sich mehrfach, dieses landet als unansehnlicher Schwebstoff am Boden.

Für eine gewisse Zeit ist das Wasser klar und die nächste Lebendgeborene  Generation hat aber kaum noch gelösten Nährstoffe, nur noch Dreck am Boden der beim Baden das Wasser richtig eintrübt.

Es bleibt aber ein natürliches Gleichgewicht die alten Flöhe sterben und die Jungen wachsen nach, diese versuchen das Wasser klar zu halten und legen im Herbst Eier für die nächste Generation im Frühjahr.

Wer einen Teich hat, wundert sich wie schnell der Teich durch Eintrag des Windes verdreckt (Laub,Blütenpollen,Staub), der Wasserfloh wird es niemals schaffen den Dreck plus seiner Ausscheidung und seiner Vorgängerleichen zu entsorgen.

Zitat: Wir haben uns ja gerade für einen Systemteich entschieden, damit alles von selbst funktioniert.

Dieses ist das Prinzip eines Naturteiches der irgendwann verlandet und dann weg ist.

Wer Bequemlichkeit möchte der muss leider zahlen, im Pool Chlor im Schwimmteich viele Pflanzen und Filter.


In meinem Fischschwimmteichwasser kann kein Wasserfloh überleben. Es wird mit viel Pflanzen und ausreichend Filter dem Wasserfloh und  auch __ Muscheln die  Nahrung entzogen.

Keine Schwebstoffe, kein Dreck, kein trübes Schwimmwasser.


----------



## H. Stummer (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung mit Systemteich*

Hallo liebe Schwimmteichbesitzer,
ich darf mich kurz vorstellen, mein Name ist H. Stummer und bin der Chef von "Systemteich". Ich habe diese Diskussion zufällig entdeckt und denke, es ist nicht sehr hilfreich, mit Vermutungen und Halbwissen aus dem Bereich Jauchegrube und Fischteich einen Ratsuchenden noch mehr zu verunsichern. Auch der Vergleich mit anderen Wettbewerbern ist nicht sehr sinnvoll, da jeder seine eigene "Rezeptur" hat. So auch bei uns. Ich glaube kaum, dass hier jemand im Forum ist, der eine selbst entwickelte Technologie patentieren lässt und sein ganzes Know How heraus posaunt. Sie arbeiten vermutlich in einem Job und den haben Sie nur, weil Ihre Firma ein entsprechendes Wissen hat und dieses per Dienstleistung verkauft. Letztendlich ist das nun mal das Wirtschaftssystem in unserer Gesellschaft.
Doch zurück zum o.a. Problem. Die Technologie von Systemteich ist in über 30 Jahren gewachsen und es funktioniert 100%, wenn nach unseren Vorgaben gebaut wurde und keine Störungen von außen einwirken. 
Meinen Apell richte ich daher an das Mitglied bednj sich mit uns direkt in Verbindung zu setzen. Wir können dann gemeinsam versuchen, die Ursache der Unzufriedenheit heraus zu finden. 
Ich grüße Sie alle und wünsche Ihnen sonnigen Badespaß.
H. Stummer


----------



## günter-w (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung mit Systemteich*

Hallo bednj, Ich hoffe dein Teichproblem wird nun zu deiner Zufriedenheit gelöst
Gruß Günter


----------



## CoolNiro (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung mit Systemteich*



> Die Technologie von Systemteich ist in über 30 Jahren gewachsen und es funktioniert 100%, wenn nach unseren Vorgaben gebaut wurde *und keine Störungen von außen einwirken*.



Hallo Herr Stummer,

was muss man sich unter "Störungen von außen" vorstellen?

Gruß
Andy


----------



## katja (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung mit Systemteich*

na wahrscheinlich ein forum wie hier


----------



## H. Stummer (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung mit Systemteich*

Hallo Katja, hallo Andy und ein Hallo an die anderen,
Störungen von außen sind nicht Foren wie dieses, auch nicht, wenn mitunter der Ratsuchende im "Regen" stehen bleibt.
Störungen von außen kann z.B. die Landwirtschaft in der Nachbarschaft sein mit Stäuben bei der Ernte, Spritzmittel und, jetzt kommt die Jauche ins Spiel, Gülle, die durch ungünstige Winde in den Teich gelangen. Auch durch Starkregen verursachte Einschwemmungen können zu einer mittleren Katastrophe führen. Nicht zuletzt bestimmt das eigene Verhalten die Wasserqualität. Manche pflegen zu wenig und manche verwechseln den Schwimmteich mit einem Pool und pflegen ihn zu Tode. 
Störungen treten halt dann auf, wenn das konsumierende Zooplankton (Wasserflöhe, Ruderfußkrebse, Rädertierchen) nicht in der Balance ist mit dem produzierenden Phytoplankton sprich Algen, denn diese wachsen immer, egal wieviel Nährstoffe im Wasser sind. Je weniger Wert ich auf diese Balance setze, desto höhere Filterleistung brauche ich in der Technik. Das bedeutet erheblich höhere Investitionen und sehr hohe Unterhaltskosten. Bei einem Fischteich fressen die Fische in der Tat das Zooplankton weg, daher ist dort immer hoher Technikeinsatz erforderlich, sofern das Wasser klar sein soll. Das ist der große Unterschied zu Schwimmteichen. Im Übrigen können Bakterien wie die von Dr. Roth's Teichklar nur unterstützend wirken. Das Zooplankton sorgt nicht nur für klares Wasser, sondern trägt auch zur Vernichtung von pathogenen (krankmachenden) Keimen bei. 
Alles Gute wünscht Ihnen 
H. Stummer


----------



## CoolNiro (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung mit Systemteich*

Hallo Herr Stummer,

das klingt einleuchtend.

2 Fragen hätte ich bitte noch:

1. was passiert mit dem abgestorbenen
Zooplankton in dem die dann die
Nährstoffe gebunden sind. Verbleibt
das im Teich oder wird das entfernt?



> Bei einem Fischteich fressen die Fische in der Tat das Zooplankton weg, daher ist dort immer hoher Technikeinsatz erforderlich, sofern das Wasser klar sein soll.



2. wie ist es möglich, das mein 12.000 Liter Teich,
besetzt mit 128 Fischen glasklar ist und so gut wie
kein Phytoplankton sich in Form von Algen breitmacht ?
Ich betreibe keine Filter-Technik.

Gruß
Andy 

Foto von grad eben:


----------



## H. Stummer (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung mit Systemteich*

Hallo Katja, hallo Andy und ein Hallo an alle anderen,
Störungen von außen sind extreme Witterungssituationen (Starkregen), Einträge über die Luft durch landwirtschaftliche Tätigkeiten (Gülle, Dreschstaub, Spritznebel), falsche Unterhaltspflege, Oberflächenwassereinschwemmung und anderes.
Man kann es auch so ausdrücken, alles was das Zooplankton beeinträchtigt, lässt das Phytoplankton sprich Algen wachsen bzw. Situationen, wo das Nährstoffangebot für das Phytoplankton schlagartig ansteigt bzw. grundsätzlich zu hoch ist, kommt das Zooplankton nicht mehr nach. Wasserflöhe gibt es kaum in Jauchegruben, sondern sind mit Ruderfußkrebsen, Rotatorien u.a. verantwortlich für klares natürliches Wasser. Und wenn Ihr Garten- oder Schwimmteich mit wenig Technik schönes Wasser hat, dann läuft das genau so ab, ob Sie aktiv etwas dazu beigetragen haben oder nicht.
In Fischteichen ob mit Koi oder anderen Fischen herrschen keine natürlichen Verhältnisse, da die Populationsdichte fast immer unnatürlich hoch ist. Deshalb heißt es hier entweder trüb oder Einsatz von viel Technik. Ähnliche Zustände herrschen im Teich, wenn man Entenbesuch zulässt. 
Im Übrigen ist kein technisches System so gründlich in der Vernichtung pathogener (krankmachender) Keime wie das Zooplankton.
Selbst UV-Lampen schaffen nicht diese Leistung und sind darüber hinaus kontraproduktiv, das sie mit den "Feinden" auch die "Freunde" zerstört.
So, das reicht.
Übrigens 1975 habe ich mit einer ausrangierten Badewanne im Garten mein erstes Biopop gebaut. Da gab es weder Internet noch Foren. Ich machte mich mit Erfahrungen und Experimenten schlau. Sie haben es einerseits mit dem Forum leichter, andereseits schwerer, denn nichts geht über eigenes Studieren am Objekt und mancher Hinweis aus der Distanz passt halt nicht immer. Trotzdem wünsche ich Ihnen allen viel Spaß ob im, am oder mit Ihrem Teich. Im Garten gibt es nichts schöneres, als das natürliche Wasser.
Genießen Sie es - Ihr H. Stummer


----------



## CoolNiro (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung mit Systemteich*

...und meine 2 Fragen ?


----------



## H. Stummer (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung mit Systemteich*

Hallo liebe Schwimmteichler,
Bednj hat bis heute keinen Kontakt mit mir aufgenommen, was ich sehr schade finde. Sein/e Problem/e wird/werden so bestimmt nicht beseitigt. Ich appelliere daher an Bednj uns eine Mail zu schicken, damit sein Systemteich-Partner und wir ihm bei der Ursachenfindung zur Seite stehen können.
Andys zwei Fragen noch kurz beantwortet:
Das sterbende Zooplankton gibt die enthaltenen Nährstoffe an das Wasser ab und wird von nachwachsenden Algen verwertet, die wiederum vom Zooplankton-Nachwuchs gefressen wird. Je niedriger der allgemeine Nähstoffgehalt im Wasser ist (vornehmlich Phosphor), desto stabiler ist dieser Kreislauf. Allein auf diese Abläufe hin haben wir nur eine extrem geringe Sedimentation. Die allgemein übliche und sichtbare Sedimentation erfolgt zu fast 100% auf Grund der normalen Einträge wie Laub, Insekten, Pollen, Blüten usw. 
Andy, Sie haben Glück, alles "richtig" gemacht zu haben, wissentlich oder zufällig. Die Erfahrung zeigt, dass mit Fischen besetzte Biotope ganz ohne Technik fast immer optisch nicht sehr attraktiv sind. Was Sie nun "richtig" gemacht haben, müsste genauer untersucht werden. Die Limnologie (die Lehre über Binnengewässer) ist noch voller Überraschungen. Man weiß zwar vieles, doch gibt es unzählige Möglichkeiten an Wechselwirkungen, deren Auswirkungen für die Wissenschaft (noch) nicht erklärbar ist.
Freuen Sie sich, dass es bei Ihnen so schön ist.

Mit sonnigen Grüßen
H.Stummer


----------



## CoolNiro (1. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung mit Systemteich*

Hallo Herr Stummer,

und wie ich mich freue, es ist ein echter Genuß
dem Treiben in meinen Teichen zuzusehn.

Danke für Ihre Antworten, das mit dem Plankton
ist mir zwar nicht klar, da beim absterben die
Nährstoffe ja immer mehr werden bzw. die
Algen. Wenn das Zooplankton nur noch damit
beschäftigt ist seine Vorfahren zu fressen,
wer frisst dann die anderen Nährstoffeinträge?

Ich will Sie ja nicht nerven, aber das wird doch
im Laufe der Jahre immer mehr.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Markus66 (1. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung mit Systemteich*

@CoolNiro
Nährstoffeinträge werden ja auch von Teichpflanzen abgebaut. Wobei viele Unterwasserpflanzen Nährstoffe direkt aus dem Wasser entnehmen können. Flachwasserpflanzen entziehen dem dortigen Bereich durch ihre Wurzeln Nährstoffe. Deshalb sollten ja auch im Schwimmteich ein paar Pflanzen stehen. 
Gruß
Markus


----------



## CoolNiro (2. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung mit Systemteich*

Danke Markus,

das ist mir zufällig bekannt, meine Teiche funktionieren
nach diesem Prinzip. 

Darum frag ich ja nach den kleinen Tierchen,
die tot immer mehr werden. Wozu brauch ich die
dann. Nur dazu um Ihre Vorfahren zu beseitigen?

Hast Du die Seite von Systemteich gelesen?

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Joachim (2. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung mit Systemteich*

[OT]Moin!

@ H. Stummer



> ... Einträge über die Luft durch landwirtschaftliche Tätigkeiten (Gülle, Dreschstaub, Spritznebel),...



Immer wieder schön zu lesen, für was man als Landwirt alles verantwortlich ist. 

Wenn Gülle in einen privaten künstlichen Teich "gelangt" ist dieser dann wohl an der Feldgrenze gebaut - wenig klug. Noch dazu gibt es in D und EU Emmissionsschutzgesezte. 
Dreschstaub ist natürlich nicht vermeidbar - ich kann als Drescherfahrer ja nicht warten, bis sich mal der Wind dreht oder es gar regnet.
Spritznebel bis zum privaten künstlichen Teich, der natürlich nicht an/auf der Feldgrenze gebaut ist wäre ein Fall für ein Anruf beim zuständigen L-Amt.

Aber all diese negativen Faktoren sollten jemandem, der schon ne Weile in der Nähe wohnt, bzw. einer Firma mit Erfahrungen bekannt, und somit in die Planung und Pflege eines Teiches einbeziehbar sein.  [/OT]


----------



## Markus66 (2. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung mit Systemteich*

@CoolNiro
Ich denke mal der Hauptvorteil von Zooplankton in unseren Teichen ist die Aufnahme von Algen aus dem Wasser. Dadurch habe ich erhöhte Sichttiefe bzw. Sichtweite.

Übrigens das abgestorbene Zooplankton wird ja auch durch Sedimentation in den biologischen Kreislauf des Teiches wieder eingebracht und dort in früher oder später in Biomasse umgewandelt.

Um diese vielseitigen Beziehungen in unseren Schwimmteich mal zu dirskutieren hab ich diesen Thread aufgemacht:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/23641

Gruß
Markus


----------



## CoolNiro (2. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung mit Systemteich*

genau, alles richtig...

...und die Biomasse wird immer mehr
wenn ich sie nicht andersweitig entferne.

Darum ist das System für mich eine 
Zeitbombe die irgendwann explodiert,
sprich nicht mehr funktioniert.


----------



## Markus66 (2. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung mit Systemteich*

@CoolNiro
Für mich ist das nicht unbedingt gleich eine Zeitbombe. Wenn ich einmal jährlich die Pflanzen zurückschneide bzw. wieder ausdünne hab ich ja Biomasse wieder vernichtet. Ich muss ja nicht warten bis die von selber abstirbt und im Teich vermodert…
Für mich ist das eher ein ausgeglicheneres System als nach fünf Jahren einen biologischen Mülleimer zu entlehren!

Gruß
Markus


----------



## CoolNiro (2. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung mit Systemteich*

Wenn Du meinst...jedem das seine


----------



## H. Stummer (4. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung mit Systemteich*

Hallo liebe (Schwimm)teich-Fans,
zu den Anmerkungen ein paar Hinweise:
Über die landwirtschaftlichen Einträge sind meine Angaben nicht als Wertung sondern als Feststellung zu sehen. Wir selber sind der Landwirtschaft sehr wohl gesonnen und wissen um Ihre Nöte. Wir holen unsere Milch von Ihrem Kollegen und dabei bleibt hin und wieder Zeit für ein Pläusschen.
Demzufolge wissen wir auch, dass Sie auf Grund von politisch bedingten Zwängen häufig genug nicht so können wie Sie wollen.
Nun zu den Nährstoffen, Zooplankton und Sedimenten.
Wie sicher alle wissen, verlandet in freier Natur jedes Gewässer.
Die Verlandung wird hervorgerufen durch Sedimentation hereinfallender Stoffe wie Blätter Insekten usw, aber auch durch abgestorbene Lebewesen des Wassers. Phytoplankton, Wassergewächse als auch Zooplankton und andere Tiere wie Fische usw. Die relativ schnell abbaubaren Nährstoffe gehen wieder in den Kreislauf zurück und der Rest, im wesentlichen  Gerüststoffe der Pflanzen, Chitinhüllen der Insekten und Knochen oder Gräten der Fische und anderer Tiere sinkt zu Boden, wo er ungestört in einen anaeroben (sauerstoffarm) Bereich durch neue Sedimente gerät. Hier ist eine teilweise weitere Zersetzung lediglich durch anaerob lebende Bakterien möglich. Das bedeutet, das durch die Sedimentation keine vollständige Ausnutzung der tatsächlich vorhandenen Nährstoffe möglich ist. Je nach Hauptzusammensetzung und Alter der Sedimente entstehen dann Versteinerungen (Kohle), Gasblasen (Erdgas) oder mineralische Öle (Erdöl). Das kommt Ihnen wahrscheinlich bekannt vor. Das was wir aus dem Boden herausholen entstand vor Millionen Jahren im Großen, wie Sie es in der Entstehung im Kleinen an Ihrem Biotop beobachten können.
Wenn Sie eine dicke Sedimentschicht aus dem Wasser holen, wird Ihnen der Geruch auffallen, dies sind durch anaerobe Prozesse entstandenes "Erdgas".
Auch können Sie an alten Laubnestern im flachen Wasser manchmal einen öligen Schimmer entdecken, das sind die Anfänge von "Erdöl". Nur bei der Kohle müssten Sie "etwas" länger warten, denn da fehlt Ihnen einfach der Druck von oben und viele, viele Jahre. 
Das ganze bedeutet, nur was relativ schnell im Wasser "mineralisiert" steht weiteren Lebewesen zur Verfügung, der Rest geht "unter".
Also bis bald mal wieder,

Ihr H. Stummer


----------



## thias (4. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung mit Systemteich*

Hallo H. Stummer,

ja, Sie haben sehr schön geschrieben, was bei der Sedimentation so passiert.

Aber das ist bei einem Schwimmteich nun mal unerwünscht, da das Sediment aufgewühlt wird und der Faulschlamm stinkt. Auch kommen dabei wieder mehr Nährstoffe in das Wasser.

Wie lösen Sie das mit dem Sediment beim Systemteich? 

Das Zooplankton dient offensichtlich nur dazu die Algen zu beseitigen, selbst wird es wieder zu Nährstoffen oder Sediment, ähnlich wie bei einer UV-Lampe, wovon ich allerdings nicht viel halte. Da wäre mir das fressende Plankton schon lieber. Siedelt sich das von alleine an oder muss man den Teich "spritzen"? 
Würde mich sehr interessieren, denn ich hatte dieses Jahr doch recht viele Algen, aber sehr klares Wasser. Wenn ich diese zyklischen Algenblüten verkürzen könnte, wäre das schon nicht schlecht...

Bei den meisten Schwimmteichen muss das Sediment mit einem Teichreiniger abgesaugt werden. Intelligenter ist es mit einem Bodenablauf, der das Sediment absaugen soll (Wasserbewegung vorausgesetzt). Bei Ralf Glenk verschwindet das Sediment dann auf für mich wundersame Weise durch die Bakterien im Kiesfilter, bei einigen in einem Schacht oder bei NG in einem Filtergraben, in dem ein kräftiger Pflanzenwuchs da aus dem Sediment Nährstoffe rausholt. Diese Pflanzen werden jährlich "abgeholzt" und somit verringert sich wieder die Bio- und Sedimentmasse.

Wie ist das bei Systemteich gelöst?


----------



## CoolNiro (4. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung mit Systemteich*

Danke Thias,

das war meine Frage zu deren Formulierung
ich nicht in der Lage war 
Bin sehr gespannt auf die Antwort,

Gruß
Andy


----------



## H. Stummer (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung mit Systemteich*

Hallo thias und CoolNiro,
was Systemteich gegen die Sedimentation macht, möchte ich nicht hier erläutern, da ich keine Schleichwerbung betreiben möchte,
Wenn es Sie interessiert, schaut in unseren Internet-Auftritt (ist leicht zu finden) und dort finden Sie das Meiste im Glossar, was allerdings noch nicht  fertig ist.Mehr als das, was dort geschrieben steht, kann ich nicht verraten, schließlich ist das unser Broterwerb.
Beim Studium viel Spaß und die eine oder andere Anregung wünscht Ihnen

H. Stummer


----------



## CoolNiro (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung mit Systemteich*

Hallo H. Stummer,

eben weil ich Ihre Internet Seite studiert habe
stellt sich ja die Frage um die es hier geht.

Wirklich fundierte Aussagen über die Beseitigung
der Sedimentation hab ich dort nicht gefunden.

Ihr Broterwerb dürfte durch eine Erläuterung
wie Systemteich die Sedimentansammlung löst
doch nicht gefährdet sein, Sie haben doch den
patentrechtlichen Schutz dafür.

Gegen "Schleichwerbung" die uns so ein interessantes
Thema näher bringt hat hier bestimmt niemand etwas
einzuwenden.

Könnten Sie nicht doch so nett sein und uns bitte aufklären?

Gruß
CoolNiro


----------



## thias (12. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung mit Systemteich*

Tja, das ist dann wohl Betriebsgeheimnis...
Klar müssen Entwickler von neuen Systemen von ihrem know how leben.
NG schlägt das auf ihre Produkte auf oder verkauft die sehr informativen Broschüren sehr teuer. Das System ist aber offen gelegt. So etwas lässt sich ja auch schlecht verheimlichen.
DIY-Foren wie dieses dienen ja der Verbreitung. Vielleicht sind die Systemteich-Nutzer zu Verschwiegenheit verpflichtet....
Heimlichtuerei hat immer einen Voodoo-Beigeschmack, bzw. besteht die Gefahr der.... 
Ich würde mir jeden falls kein System zulegen, das man mir nicht genau erklärt.

Was mich aber trotzdem interessieren würde, sind die algenfressenden Kleintierchen . Ich hatte in diesem Jahr relativ viele (Faden)Algen und würde es gut finden, wenn diese etwas schneller sedimentieren. (nur da sehe ich die eigentliche Wirkung :?)

Hat jemand eine Tipp, wo man dieses Zooplankton (ich nehme an, das sind Wasserflöhe?) her bekommt? Oder siedeln die sich nicht von alleine an? Oder fressen __ Rückenschwimmer, __ Molche, Libellenlarven.... das Kleingetier nicht auf? Fische habe ich keine.


----------



## buzzi (13. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung mit Systemteich*

@ Thias:

ich habe meinen Teich im Frühjahr direkt nach der Befüllung mit einem Kanister Wasser aus "meinem" früheren Baggerloch geimpft. Die Wasserqualität dort war immer gut, deshalb dachte ich, da wird schon was gscheits drin sein - und als die erste Algenblüte nach ein paar Wochen vorbei war, hab ich sie gesehen: riesige Schwärme von kleinen Flöhen, eine ganze Armee. Die gibt auch gut Futter für die "größeren", das kann man gut im dunkeln beobachten, wenn die Beleuchtung an ist. 
Jedenfalls treiben die sich meistens im tieferen Wasser rum und filtern was das Zeug hält. Denn seitdem ist das Wasser erschreckend klar und Algen kenne ich bis jetzt nur vom abgetrennten Ufergraben. Dabei habe ich außer einem Skimmer keinen Filter (von den Pflanzen mal abgesehen, die beängstigend wuchern...). 
Und die Schwebealgen haben dann ein Gleichgewicht mit den Flöhen, wenn die sich vermehren, ziehen die Flöhe nach.
Also schnell losziehen und von einem intakten Naturgewässer (ohne Fische) einen Eimer Wasser geholt, billiger gehts nicht. 

Gruß
buzzi


----------



## schwimmteich (16. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung mit Systemteich*

Liebe Schwimmteichfreunde,

wir haben Ärger mit unserem Schwimmteich nach dem "Systemteich" Prinzip. Unser Teich ist voller Algen und trüb. Vom Hersteller bekommen wir keine Unterstützung. Gibt es ähnliche Erfahrungen mit diesem System?
Wäre für Erfahrungsaustausch dankbar.
Gruss vom Unglücklichen Schwimmteichbesitzer


----------



## Annett (16. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung mit Systemteich*

Hallo und :willkommen bei uns im Forum!

Kann man sich denn mal "ein Bild" vom Ausmaß des Ärgers machen?
Wir sind hier nämlich alle überhaupt nicht neugierig. :__ nase


----------



## troll20 (16. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung mit Systemteich*

Hallo schwimmteich,

mm komischer Name 
Wie habt ihr denn den Kontakt mit dem Ersteller der Anlage bzw dem Patentbesitzer aufgenommen und wann? Den bei dem was er so geschrieben hat sollte es doch recht einfach sein, das man gemeinsam eine Lösung findet.
Wenn das nicht läuft können hier bestimmt viele den ein oder anderen Rat geben, dazu müssen wir aber mehr über dieses System erfahren. Der Hersteller will damit ja nicht so wirklich rausrücken, evtl. könnt ihr das ja???

Gruß René


----------



## bergi (19. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung mit Systemteich*

Guten Abend, 
aber hallo - was ist denn das für eine Diskussion... Zeitbombe und so. 
In einen Schwimmteich mit einigermaßen normaler Lage gelangen doch bei weitem nicht so viele Nährstoffe, dass das Probleme mit übertriebener Sedimentation etc. gibt! Und diese Vorstellung von irgendwelchen Leichenhaufen, die am Boden vor sich hinwesen... reichlich weit weg von der Realität in existierenden Gewässern.

Selbst wenn einiges Laub hineingelangt, ist dadurch der Teich noch lange nicht zum Umkippen verdammt. Das bisschen Pollen- etc. - Eintrag steckt so ein Teich spielend weg. Vorübergehende Trübungen sind Bakterien, die offenbar im Moment nicht ausreichend von Wasserflöhen, Rädertierchen etc. aufgemampft werden.

Abwarten und Tee trinken, vielleicht noch mal mit etwas Schlamm aus einem anderen Gewässer animpfen - ich verspreche, dass der Teich in ein paar Wochen klar ist. 
Großes Biologenehrenwort.

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## schwimmteich (19. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung mit Systemteich*

Guten Abend,

vielen Dank für die Rückmeldungen. Wir würden ja gern selbst Hand anlegen und ausprobieren, sind aber jetzt im Rechtstreit nachdem wir über ein Jahr einen veralgten und trüben Schwimmteich hatten und keine Unterstützung trotz bezahltem Wartungsvertrag bekamen. Es ist mir unverständlich wieso man einen Kunden so hängen lässt, ein Anbieter sollte doch Interesse an zufriedenen Kunden haben. 

Worauf sich das Patent bezieht, weiss ich wirklich nicht. Vorstellen könnte ich mir das Ein-Impfen mit Wasserflöhen oder die Technik (mit Zisterne), die den Wasserstand im Schwimmbereich immer konstant hält. Aber ich kann sonst wirklich nichts aussergewöhnliches über unseren Schwimmteich melden. 

Gruss
vom traurigen Schwimmteich-Besitzer


----------



## Doc (20. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung mit Systemteich*

Abend,

haste keine Bilder für uns? :beten


----------



## erika (26. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung mit Systemteich*

hallo bednj,

habe deinen beitrag mit interesse gelesen. wir wollen auch einen systemteich bauen. seid ihr mittlerweile zufrieden, oder ratet ihr ab von diesem system?

mfg, erika


----------

